# Unidad autoestibable de carga



## colchareda

*Unidad autoestibable de carga* 

*¿*C*ó*mo se dice esto, que me lo dan por equivalente a PAQUETON? 
Help please!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Colchareda:

Para poder ayudarte, necesitamos el contexto:




> CONTEXTO
> 
> No se puede traducir correctamente una expresión, una palabra, o incluso una frase sin explicar a los demás el contexto.
> 
> Qué es (puede ser) contexto:
> 
> - La frase entera en la que se encuentra la palabra buscada (incluso a veces la anterior y la que sigue)
> - El tema
> - Marcar palabra precisa que bloquea
> - El soporte (periódico/ libro/ Internet...)
> - Qué tipo de escrito (literario/ artículo/ sátira/ poema/ canción...)
> - El país de origen y el país de destino de la traducción
> - La fecha en la que el texto ha sido escrito
> - El tono del escrito (una misma palabra no tendrá el mismo significado si el que escribe está denigrando o alabando)
> - Para qué necesita la respuesta. (Eso permite entender el "contexto comunicacional").
> - El significado de la expresión o palabra original
> - En qué ámbito o rama nos estamos moviendo (indispensable si estamos en un campo técnico)
> - El registro (culto/ familiar/ coloquial)
> 
> Sólo podemos aconsejar que el solicitante de ayuda se ponga en el lugar de los foreros que van a ayudarle a resolver su duda.


 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## colchareda

Estoy traduciendo un manual hecho por argentinos para ingenieros argentinos, sobre procesos de fabricacion de tubos de acero.

Me aparece la frase UNIDAD AUTOESTIBABLE DE CARGA O PAQUETON, con la definición:"se forma por tubos sueltos o paquetes de un mismo expediente/elenco." 

Soy traductora universitaria de ingles, y perdon por mi poca ayuda, muy poca gente brinda todos los datos que me estas requiriendo y no sabia que fuera la modalidad de uso de este foro.

Gracias!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Conchareda:

En este foro es *absoluta y totalmente indispensable el contexto*, así como *especificar el idioma* hacia el cual se desea la traducción.

Por ahora movemos tu consulta al Foro de Terminología Especializada.

Un saludo.


----------



## colchareda

Perdon, antonces como sigo? Hago nuevamente la pregunta en el foro de terminologia especializada?


----------



## k-in-sc

No, don't worry, Ayutuxte has moved your post and it is in the specialized terminology forum now.
Do you not have any more information about your shipping units?


----------



## colchareda

No. I can try to explain what it is in English if it is your mother tongue.

UNIDAD:UNIT
AUTO ESTIB ABLE: ABLE to be AUTO (SELF) STOWED 
DE CARGA  LOAD

The correct order would be load "selfstowable" unit

The definition the company gives is "loose tubes or packages from one particular purchase order"

Thats all it says, it is a glossary.

Thanks!


----------



## k-in-sc

Sorry, other than a "*collapsible* or *folding* or *self-stowing* (autoestibable) *shipping* (de carga) *unit *(unidad)," I don't know what it would be.
(You see "self-stowing" much more than "self-stowable.")


----------



## colchareda

God Bless You!

Self-stowing shippin unit would do?


----------



## colchareda

I found self storage shipping unit now . . . That's better?


----------



## k-in-sc

"Self-storage" usually refers to those individual units you rent, like little garages all in a row.
Now they have mobile ones that they bring to your house on a truck, you fill them and they take them and store them, ship them or whatever. That's what "'self-storage shipping unit'' sounds like to me.
Keep in mind that I really don't know what this thing of yours is like, so I'm just guessing!
Good luck!


----------



## colchareda

One last question, Self Storage Shipping Unit (I like that one)  or "BIG PACKAGE" literally translated from the glossary.

Any ideas for something similar to "Big Package"?


----------



## k-in-sc

Haha, "big package" reminds me of that fun argento game: "Vamos a jugar a la aduana, yo vengo de viaje y vos me revisás el ..." Well, but never mind about that! XD 
Your "paquetón" is a (package/shipment/bundle pack/???) made up of loose tubing and/or individual packages of tubing of the same ..." Sorry, I don't know what ''expediente/elenco" means in this context. ''Type or assortment'' ...? And you don't know how it's packaged or how big it is?


----------



## colchareda

Unfortunately I dont know sizes, just that it isan equivalent word for  Self-stowing shipping unit.

Thnk you very much for your help! I'll see what I solve and I'll let you know


----------



## colchareda

Bundle pack? The pack which contains packs of tubes?


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, but to my mind that term would work best if they were packaged tightly together. A bunch of tubing thrown in a box wouldn't really qualify as a "bundle pack" per se. 
I wish other foreros would help brainstorm on this!


----------



## marghera

k-in-sc said:


> Yes, but to my mind that term would work best if they were packaged tightly together. A bunch of tubing thrown in a box wouldn't really qualify as a "bundle pack" per se.
> I wish other foreros would help brainstorm on this!


 

Only because you mention brainstorming do I dare ask if you could make any use of the word "magazine". I know it's a poor attempt, but alas, I can think of no better.


----------

